

Bob Mansfield, Apple's SVP of Hardware Engineering, to Retire - martingordon
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/06/28Bob-Mansfield-Apples-Senior-Vice-President-of-Hardware-Engineering-to-Retire.html

======
georgespencer
A big loss to Apple. I guess he'll see them through iPhone 5 (and maybe the
other new thing that's coming for Q4) and then head into the sunset.

When I was at Apple a good friend asked Eddie Cue what it was like during the
dark days (pre-Jobs return). He said it was still stocked with some bright
people who were suffocated by crummy management. Bob joined in 1999 and set
about changing that. Never met him, but I don't know anyone with a bad word to
say about him.

------
jaylevitt
Am I the only one hoping his retirement leads to a second career doing
voiceover work?

~~~
dereg
I clicked on the thread to leave this exact comment. I will miss his homely
voice on Apple's product videos.

------
pbreit
I hadn't seen this closing paragraph before: "Apple designs Macs, the best
personal computers in the world, along with OS X, iLife, iWork and
professional software. Apple leads the digital music revolution with its iPods
and iTunes online store. Apple has reinvented the mobile phone with its
revolutionary iPhone and App Store, and is defining the future of mobile media
and computing devices with iPad."

When did they switch out the "Apple ignited the personal computer
revolution..."?

~~~
hboon
Somewhere between selling 3 million iPads in 80 days [1] and selling 1.7M
iPhone 4 [2].

[1] [http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/22Apple-Sells-
Three-...](http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/22Apple-Sells-Three-
Million-iPads-in-80-Days.html) [2]
[http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/28iPhone-4-Sales-
Top...](http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/28iPhone-4-Sales-
Top-1-7-Million.html)

------
vlad
Steven Sinofsky is head of Microsoft Windows, the best-selling and most
profitable operating system with 80% marketshare among all devices, and that's
before they launch a new desktop and mobile operating system.

Dan Riccio will be head of Apple Hardware Engineering, which make the best-
selling and most profitable hardware for phones and tablets, along with best-
selling, best-designed, and most-profitable laptops, whether you want to
install Windows or run Mac OS X.

Interesting to know that in Apple vs Microsoft, Hardware vs Software, the
heads of these franchises are both alumni of UMass Amherst.

------
jws
Looks like he escaped his remaining pair of $58M golden handcuffs. Well done!
Enjoy!

 _…and will be granted an additional 100,000 shares in 2014 should he stay
with company…_ – [http://www.macrumors.com/2011/04/27/apple-svp-bob-
mansfield-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2011/04/27/apple-svp-bob-mansfield-
sells-off-99-of-aapl-shares/)

------
iag
I am in shock. He doesn't seem like a guy that would retire at such a young
age. He's such a workaholic that I thought he would work well into his 70s. =\

~~~
Tyrant505
Now he can work on whatever he wishes to.. Why do you assume he will just sit
on a couch?

~~~
iag
I'm sorry, my comment was aimed for someone that has worked with Mansfield at
Apple before. This is not a place to start a flame war, take that stuff
elsewhere.

------
qq66
The last 5 years must have been a thrilling but exhausting ride for him.
Wishing him a nice retirement.

------
StacyC
UT grad - Hook ’em Bob. Thanks for your contributions to some great
technologies. ~..~

~~~
onedev
Hook Em!

------
batista
Bob was the most likable guy from all the public Apple guys for me, YMMV.

(Not comparing with Jobs etc -- just talking about "likable person" factor).

------
ClaraStewert
Oh fuck. We are completely utterly, fucking, fucked.

